# 2004 New Holland TS100a drive shaft leaking on the rear seal



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

It's the drive shaft that leads from the rear end to the front differential, we have replaced the seal and it still leaked then we did the seal and o-ring and it still leaks. I'm not the one that replaced it, it was my dad and he doesn't pay attention to stuff as good as I do so there could have been another problem like metal worn off of something which caused it to not have a could seal. I do know that the carrier bearing (I think is what it's called) that supports the middle of the driveshaft was loose. But it started leaking almost right after we fixed it and drove it. The trans case also bolts together right there which means there’s a gasket there, I had the suspicion that it was leaking through there because the paint has come off in a spot right on the gasket but it’s clear that it’s coming from the seal.


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A loose drive shaft carrier bearing will allow the drive shaft to wobble, and that will knock out both the seal and the internal transmission and/or the front differential carrier bearing with very little use of the tractor.
When the seal is replaced you also need to determine the condition of the shaft surface to which it seals. Rust will grind a seal out immediately, and a shaft with a deep wear groove under the seal lip will also leak. Then there is tool scrapes, cuts, rust on the cast seal housing that will allow leakage, but those are easily repaired with sealant when the seal is installed.


----------

